# Arm yourself younever know Knife attack



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

"UT Austin stabbing: 1 killed, 2 others" You never know when or where it will happen. Simply trying to go to class, to the store the doctor. You are either attacked first or find your self in the middle of it. At least if armed you have a chance.

UT Austin stabbing: 1 killed, 2 others wounded, suspect in custody | Fox News


----------

